# Going to try hypnotherapy



## Pongle (Aug 31, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago I talked to my mom about trying hypnotherapy and she was of course more than happy to arrange things for me if I thought it might help my SA. So last week we scheduled appointments with a hypnotherapist in Oslo. Flights and hotel have been booked and we're leaving on November 16! 

Yay!


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pongle,

You got warm wishes from a fellow Norwegian! 

Please let us know how it goes! :yes


----------



## Pongle (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow that's quite something if your mom is willing to let you fly out there. Good luck.


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

I hope it works for you! Best of luck!


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Hope all goes well for you with hypnotherapy. I've looked into it, but comtemplating the cost now. Let me know how you go. Happy thoughts for you.

jenky


----------



## seanse (Sep 26, 2014)

It is a waste of time to appoint with a professional, if you have time, and you can visit my bloghttp://www.hypnosistips.org), and it can help you solve the problem about hypnosis.


----------

